# Found a rod and reel, looking for owner



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

I was fishing out of Pensacola today, in the gulf, and reeled in a rod and reel. If you lost it and can give a detailed description, I'd be glad to get it back to you. 

We caught 2 legal red snapper, some black snapper, a nice mingo, and played with some AJs on jigs.


----------



## Redfisher44 (Jun 28, 2009)

Penn power stick w/Penn 3/0 reel. One broken eye midway up rod


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Staal 250 on a cavitt's custom?


----------



## Bowdata (Oct 10, 2012)

It's a long shot but what the heck 9500 penn spinning reel on a Ande tournament rod bounced out of the boat as I was heading out


----------



## Croakerkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

I lost a Diana electric reel on bent butt rod


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Longshot..................I was 11 when it went missing...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Son lost a berkey lightning rod with a small penn spinning reel close to the pass last weekend. Hope it's his but be a miracle Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

penn 706z on a ugly stick


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

6500 Spinfisher on a Terez


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

None of these is the rod I found. Sorry to hear so many lost outfits. We only lost a few lures and rigs.

Snagged Line, About that "Pocket Fisherman"...check with Ron Popiel; I'm sure he could get you a replacement at a great price. :whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Crap!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Penn 6/0 on 5'6" Penn rod. No rollers. 

(We should be more careful with our stuff)


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've lost more than I care to try and remember, this will be a great thread sadly. Could go 25 pages!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Correction
Just talked to son and the one he lost was a penn legion rod and penn battle reel

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Calcutta 700 te on a star jigging rod


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

If someone posts the rod I found, I will get back to you via private message. I'll be checking this thread several times a day.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

I lost a custom inshore rod with fuji guides and red under wraps with a penn 710 or 712. It should have barnacles on it by now.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

TarponDan said:


> If someone posts the rod I found, I will get back to you via private message. I'll be checking this thread several times a day.


Make sure we have an update to see who/what/how....:yes::thumbsup: Can't believe there are that many rods and reels lost out there....I've only lost 1 and that was in the bay...it's what happens when you fail to use a rod holder:001_huh::no:

Hope someone gets it back!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

timeflies said:


> Staal 250 on a cavitt's custom?


 Ouch! That must have left a mark.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Tarpon, I did what you are doing when i would find a fishing setup. I found that its not worth the BS. Plus if you dont disasemble and clean the reel it will be unusable in no time. Now when i find one i cleane it up and check the forums for someone loosing it. 99% of the time noone posts. If they do and identify it I would give it to them. If its a good rig unclamed i will post it for sale or use it.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Sealark, I figured I could easily miss a post about someone losing an outfit, so tried to find the owner this way. 

I think it was lost Wednesday or Thursday morning. I soaked the reel in soapy water, rinsed it well, and it is smooth and shows not sign of any corrosion. The outfit had to have been new, maybe its first time out.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*lost reel*

penn 330GTI on penn rod

fish took it away from me


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If noone claims it keep it. You surely tried t find the owner.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

TarponDan said:


> Sealark, I figured I could easily miss a post about someone losing an outfit, so tried to find the owner this way.



Not to mention it is a good read when someone does a good deed or act of kindness....
Once It's fate is determined, please post a photo of the setup...


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

TarponDan.... I really appreciate the way your doing this.... its not about the rig, but the fact that there are still honest folks out there that want to do the right thing. I wish it had been my sons as he works for me and now wants a raise to buy a replacement!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Hopefully God or karma or whatever will pay the OP back for doing the right thing. Needle in a haystack but at least he is trying.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Its a brand new 4/0 red penn senater on a brand new rod lost two days ago about 1or 2 miles south east of the paradice hole.The little girl was heart broken about it.I told her not to worry about it.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

How are most of these rods lost, are they bouncing out of the rod holders while driving? I'm going offshore Sunday, should I be bringing rod leashes while they ride in the rod holders or what?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I've seen a Remora take one that was leaned against the gunnel.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Silver van staal 250 blue and white Cobia rod and blue grips ?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang ! Sounds like the gulf floor is covered by rods and reels.


----------



## saltwater1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Shimono 4500 on a st.croix rod


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Tarpon put the rod and reel up for sale or use it and if anyone says it's theres charge them a recovery fee. Hey you have tried and listened to all the BS. Legally it's your outfit. Obviously the person that lost it isn't on here or is too embarrassed to claim it.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Ron, The suspense is Killing you..........Admit it...


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Pink Barbie rod and reel.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Mitchell 302 w/manual on a 10' Lemiglass white epoxy rod, lost somewhere close to the Mass, about 1970.

Rick


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Chet88 said:


> Pink Barbie rod and reel.


I was going to say a K-mart blue light special With extra barnacles. Floated out from Bob Sykes Bridge. Those guys use top notch equiptment.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Ron, The suspense is Killing you..........Admit it...


 No not really it's just i hate to see him keep trying when he has tried to return it. If i find one i will check the forums if no one posts in a week or so its mine to do what i want with it. At one time i had about 20 rigs gathering dust. I just sold the whole bunch a year ago. Now I only have 3.
If I post what it is for sale and after i tried to return it and someone claims it. Tough sh$t pay for it. You snooze you loose.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

sealark said:


> No not really it's just i hate to see him keep trying when he has tried to return it. If i find one i will check the forums if no one posts in a week or so its mine to do what i want with it. At one time i had about 20 rigs gathering dust. I just sold the whole bunch a year ago. Now I only have 3.
> If I post what it is for sale and after i tried to return it and someone claims it. Tough sh$t pay for it. You snooze you loose.


you probably sold my pocket fisherman ..........time to come clean .

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I wouldnt pick one of them up. 15 minutes and that cheap fake aluminum is history in salt water. Hell that material would make for good zincs.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Im gonna go out tomorrow to my favorite fishing pole hole. Should get a bunch of 6 footers.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I have two lost within a few months of each other. I lost a TLD25 with a 5ft tuna stick and my son lost my brand new 4/0 penn with a 5ft tuna stick as well. It was an expensive year for two dumbasses to lose combo's.........


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

All contrabutions are appreciated. No i havent picked one up in over a year. Sorry about you loss if i found any and seen your post i would have returned them.


----------



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

TLD 25 on a red black rod. I can tell u the spot too if that's it. To answer some posters questions of "how". My buddy was falling, decided to save himself instead of the rod. Spectacular. I lost one of his expensive light tackle rods when it bounced out of the side rod holder. Guess we are kinda even


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

sealark said:


> Im gonna go out tomorrow to my favorite fishing pole hole. Should get a bunch of 6 footers.


Thought the Feds had already closed Pole season?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Sealark is a closet Pole dancer.................OOPs, I meant Diver...


----------



## ronbeaz (Jun 26, 2014)

Lost Ocuma line counter reel on bill fisher rod southwest of the pass on the way out to the I-10 Bride rubble. Bounced out of the rod holder.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I can top all you guys stupid things. 25 years ago I hung my scuba tank on a line and got out of the water on the Mass i had a 17' aquasport. got in the boat pulled the anchor and got underway it was rougher than hell got half way back and remembered the tank and regulator. It was gone lost. I looked for it 100 times never found it. Top that dumb Move.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> I can top all you guys stupid things. 25 years ago I hung my scuba tank on a line and got out of the water on the Mass i had a 17' aquasport. got in the boat pulled the anchor and got underway it was rougher than hell got half way back and remembered the tank and regulator. It was gone lost. I looked for it 100 times never found it. Top that dumb Move.


Well, we didn't loose it fer long but me and a buddy were in middle school and went fishing w/ his dad one morning. Got to the launch and his dad making us responsible kids let us do everything.......EVERYTHING but put the plug in! Launched the boat, tied it up, went into pay and pick up a few what nots, come back out to see water in the back of the boat! His pops was screaming which sent us into straight panic, buddy gets into the boat to crank it up and put it back on the trailer---nope----won't start! Puts the trolling motor down----nope-----battery dead! We are sitting there trying to maneuver it towards the now back up trailer and by this time it's already got the majority of the boat in the water or should I say under water. His pops still yelling, we're blaming each other as the boat completely sinks! I didn't mention it was in the winter and was about 40 degrees out but in we went to try to get the gear that floated! Luckily a guy w/ a winch was able to hook it up and pull it on to the trailer enough to start draining water!!! I can't remember how long we were out there but I know my teeth chattered all the way back to their house and in the hot shower I went!!!! Ended up costing a rebuild fer the boat and the whole time we pointed fingers at each other!!! 1 fer forgetting the plug and 1 fer forgetting to charge the batteries!!!!:whistling::thumbsup: Memories fer life!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

A couple of years ago, we stopped on a wreck off Destin. Since there were three people in a boat already fishing there, we asked if it would bother them if we dove on the wreck. They said no problem. They were getting ready to leave soon and asked us if we could retrieve a rod/reel that had gone overboard. We told them OK. They gave us a contact phone number and left.

I headed down to the wreck and happened to see the reel lying on the bottom at 130'. I picked the reel up and started reeling the line in. My intention was to drop the setup near the anchor and pick it up on the end of my dive.

To my surprise, it felt as if I had a fish on the line. I reeled it in and soon it became clear that I had a nice 13-15 lb snapper on the hook. I reeled it in and released it...since snapper season was closed.

Wish I had a video camera. Kneeling on the bottom at 130' reeling a fish in...while wearing scuba gear.

Brought the reel up at the end of the dive. It was an old Penn on a beat up rod. We called the owner later that day. He said he would come to pick it up but he never showed up. Guess it wasn't worth his time/gas.


----------

